# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > مدیریت دیتابیس (Database Administration) > Replication >  راهکار بروز کردن اطلاعات در 2 سرور

## masoud60

با سلام

یک برنامه تحت ویندوز دارم که به دیتابیس sql ای وصل هست . کاربرانم 2 دسته  هستند یا در دفتر مرکزی هستن و connection تحت شبکه دارن و دسته دوم از  طریق اینترنت متصل هستن با IP ثابت
سوال من این هست که من میخوام برای دسته دوم که در شهر دیگری هستن یه سرور  دیگه راه اندازی کنم و اونها هم به سرور خودشون وصل بشن ولی سرور اطلاعات  رو به سرور اصلی منتقل کنه.
برای این کار چه راهکاری رو پیشنهاد میدین؟
1- یه برنامه بنویسم این کار رو بکنه؟
2- replication
3- linked server
....?

------------------------------------
http://www.kohan-co.net

----------


## r. salehi

سلام
دوست عزیز من هم مشکلی دقیقا مثل شما دارم.
لطفا اگر راهکار درست این قضیه را پیدا کردید به من هم اطلاع بدید
ممنونم از شما

----------


## ShayanFiroozi

سلام ، 

قطعا *replication* بهترین گزینه هستش ، 
به این دلیل که در ارتباطات ناپایدار به خوبی رکورد ها رو *مانیتور و مدیریت* میکنه و به محض برقراری ارتباط اونا رو *Sync* میکنه.

----------

